# Norman Guitars



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Never knew that Norman had it's own website. If I remember correctly it used to be an extension of the Godin site, might still be but here is a link direct to the Norman site.

Norman Guitars Canada - About Us


----------



## zurn (Oct 21, 2009)

[email protected] Guitars


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

zurn said:


> [email protected] Guitars


oops, correction made


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

Yeah, all of the Godin brands have their own web domains. The main Godin site just points you to the other sites.


----------

